# Wait... What happened? What was that?



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

ZOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Starbosa stealing the ball, running up the court, scoring, and doing it all over again before you even blink. That's what it was. He may cause a sonic boom in the atmosphere if he doesn't slow down.

It is Starbosa's world and we are just living in it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol


He makes slow people look......even slower.

Starbosa? Brazilian Blur is a better name. Anything related to Stehphon Marbury is not a good thing. So, lets get rid of that nickname.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like Starbosa. I think it's the only good thing Marbury ever did was give Barbosa that nickname.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Starbosa? Brazilian Blur is a better name. Anything related to Stehphon Marbury is not a good thing. So, lets get rid of that nickname.


I second the motion.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally I like both. But I like I lean towards Starbosa.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Exactly.

Brazilian Blur sounds like a mixed drink.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like Brazilian Blur.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Who asked you, Joe? Nobody!!! 

*waits to get big time punishment*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I prefer to just call him Leandro or LB. Nothing fancy, but it fits him.


----------

